# What is your favourite morning poems?



## barryqwalsh (Jun 2, 2018)

On Monday's programme, we heard how Dame Judi Dench's father used to wake her up in the mornings with a poem during her childhood.

So we asked for suggestions of the poems you like to wake up to:


BBC Radio 4 - Today - Your favourite 'morning poems'


----------



## talksalot (Jun 2, 2018)

Horrible Morning Haiku

Wake up sleepyhead
Time for school, time for learning
Oops, it's Saturday


----------



## Pogo (Jun 2, 2018)

A birdie with a yaller bill
Stomp along you windy sill
He squint and shine his eye and said, 
"Ain't you shamed, you sleepy head!?"


----------

